# Some Men....



## nitwhit3286

Are basturds...that is all.


----------



## rack'm

They're just counter balancing the b!tches out there.


----------



## Pete

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> Are basturds...that is all.


Cubic Zirconia?


----------



## gumbo

I got a Daddy.


----------



## nitwhit3286

rack'm said:
			
		

> There just counter balancing the b!tches out there.




could be.  I don't consider myself a #####.  I am a very caring, honest person.  At least that is what I believe I am.


----------



## usagent

Whathappen? :shrug:


----------



## nitwhit3286

Pete said:
			
		

> Cubic Zirconia?




haha.....worse mossanite .  haha jk jk


----------



## rack'm

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> could be.  I don't consider myself a #####.  I am a very caring, honest person.  At least that is what I believe I am.




I didn't say you were.......:shrug:


----------



## nitwhit3286

usagent said:
			
		

> Whathappen? :shrug:




I just figure I don't need a man to complete me.  They add confusion instead of happiness.  Or maybe is that I am meeting a*holes instead of true gentlemen.


----------



## usagent

Tell us about your feelings.


----------



## nitwhit3286

rack'm said:
			
		

> I didn't say you were.......:shrug:




just clarifying.


----------



## usagent

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> I just figure I don't need a man to complete me.  They add confusion instead of happiness.  Or maybe is that I am meeting a*holes instead of true gentlemen.





I DONT NEED A MAN EITHER!


----------



## GWguy

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> I just figure I don't need a man to complete me.  They add confusion instead of happiness.  Or maybe is that I am meeting a*holes instead of true gentlemen.




Keep looking.  There really are a few good ones out there.  I consider myself to be one of them.


----------



## nitwhit3286

usagent said:
			
		

> I DONT NEED A MAN EITHER!




Yes!  You can be in my new club..the "I don't need a man to make me happy club!!"


----------



## nitwhit3286

GWguy said:
			
		

> Keep looking.  There really are a few good ones out there.  I consider myself to be one of them.




All the good ones are married....oops wait take that back.  That is soo not true.


----------



## Pete

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> I just figure I don't need a man to complete me.  They add confusion instead of happiness.  Or maybe is that I am meeting a*holes instead of true gentlemen.


That could be it


----------



## GWguy

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> All the good ones are married....oops wait take that back.  That is soo not true.


----------



## rack'm

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> I just figure I don't need a man to complete me.  They add confusion instead of happiness.  Or maybe is that I am meeting a*holes instead of true gentlemen.




I thought you were married...


----------



## gumbo

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> I just figure I don't need a man to complete me.  They add confusion instead of happiness.  Or maybe is that I am meeting a*holes instead of true gentlemen.


And there is no possible way any wrong doing could be you!

Another victim!


----------



## usagent

Just when it was getting good I have to go rub my sweety's feet.








Please dont tell my wife.


----------



## (((echo)))

I got the farts somth'n fierce


----------



## nitwhit3286

gumbo said:
			
		

> And there is no possible way any wrong doing could be you!
> 
> Another victim!




Umm...yeah I have done a dirty thing or two.  Mistakes have been made.  Unfortunately it is all a part of something called life.


----------



## nitwhit3286

(((echo))) said:
			
		

> I got the farts somth'n fierce




Geek might be able to help with that.


----------



## (((echo)))

well there is only one way to snag a winner  post a pic...


----------



## gumbo

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> Yes!  You can be in my new club..the "I don't need a man to make me happy club!!"


Maybe thats the problem, You expect someone to make up for what you're not...HAPPY!


----------



## nitwhit3286

rack'm said:
			
		

> I thought you were married...




 marriage=confusion 


Yes I solved the problem!


----------



## Pete

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> marriage=confusion
> 
> 
> Yes I solved the problem!


Bang him, feed him, dote on him.  Simple :shrug:


----------



## nitwhit3286

gumbo said:
			
		

> Maybe thats the problem, You expect someone to make up for what you're not...HAPPY!




yeah...that is part of it.  I need to make me happy. I figured a guy isn't the answer.  Women are just like men...you don't need companionship..you need the sex damnit!


----------



## nitwhit3286

(((echo))) said:
			
		

> well there is only one way to snag a winner  post a pic...




doubtful to find a winner....esp. since I am moving back home to va beach soon.


----------



## GWguy

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> yeah...that is part of it.  I need to make me happy. I figured a guy isn't the answer.  Women are just like men...you don't need companionship..you need the sex damnit!



Well, I offered, you passed, your loss.  'Night all.


----------



## (((echo)))

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> doubtful to find a winner....esp. since I am moving back home to va beach soon.


you never know:shrug:


----------



## nitwhit3286

u just confused me.......


----------



## nitwhit3286

(((echo))) said:
			
		

> you never know:shrug:






let me rephrase...don't think I'll find a "winner"  on somd.  Found a couple    though.


----------



## gumbo

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> yeah...that is part of it.  I need to make me happy. I figured a guy isn't the answer.  Women are just like men...you don't need companionship..you need the sex damnit!



Oh so you need DR. Gumbo. Let me go find my white lab coat. BRB.


----------



## nitwhit3286

GWguy said:
			
		

> Well, I offered, you passed, your loss.  'Night all.




nite.  sorry :shrug:


----------



## nitwhit3286

gumbo said:
			
		

> Oh so you need DR. Gumbo. Let me go find my white lab coat. BRB.




hehe.....


----------



## gumbo

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> u just confused me.......


Ah Ha! So you admit it, you're not sure it's lack of sex or that you're just retarded.


----------



## chewy3384

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> yeah...that is part of it.  I need to make me happy. I figured a guy isn't the answer.  Women are just like men...you don't need companionship..you need the sex damnit!


spoken like a true.......oh nevermind...jk
everyone needs companionship


----------



## (((echo)))

sound's to me like she need a good ol fashioned "meat whipp'n"


----------



## chewy3384

(((echo))) said:
			
		

> sound's to me like she need a good ol fashioned "meat whipp'n"


true that


----------



## nitwhit3286

chewy3384 said:
			
		

> spoken like a true.......oh nevermind...jk
> everyone needs companionship




no because men lie..straight to your face.  you are honest with them and trustworthy, and just when you think eveything is ok...you get a big fat reality check!


----------



## nitwhit3286

gumbo said:
			
		

> Ah Ha! So you admit it, you're not sure it's lack of sex or that you're just retarded.




Lack of good freaky kinky sex.....yeah thats it.....I'm almost too ashamed to admit it..


----------



## nitwhit3286

(((echo))) said:
			
		

> sound's to me like she need a good ol fashioned "meat whipp'n"




Penis, I'm sorry to say...doesn't solve all problems. If it did..things would be a whole hell of a lot easier.


----------



## chewy3384

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> no because men lie..straight to your face.  you are honest with them and trustworthy, and just when you think eveything is ok...you get a big fat reality check!


i seem to remember you doing some "dirty mistakes" yourself.


----------



## (((echo)))

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> Penis, I'm sorry to say...doesn't solve all problems. If it did..things would be a whole hell of a lot easier.


well you say, men lie. This is true, however i have been around ALOT more women that were 10x worse than any man could ever be.


----------



## gumbo

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> Lack of good freaky kinky sex.....yeah thats it.....I'm almost too ashamed to admit it..


ASHAMED! This thread sounds like a horny house wife advertisement.


----------



## kwillia

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> no because men lie..straight to your face.  you are honest with them and trustworthy, and just when you think eveything is ok...you get a big fat reality check!


Are you talking about your husband or your meat wagon...


----------



## Pandora

The average person lies 13 times a day! That is a fact I was just taught in a training class.


----------



## gumbo

(((echo))) said:
			
		

> well you say, men lie. This is true, however i have been around ALOT more women that were 10x worse than any man could ever be.


I'll second that  
Hell! All women are two faced. There is the face they wake up with and then there is the face they put on in the mirror.


----------



## chewy3384

(((echo))) said:
			
		

> well you say, men lie. This is true, however i have been around ALOT more women that were 10x worse than any man could ever be.


agreed


----------



## nitwhit3286

kwillia said:
			
		

> Are you talking about your husband or your meat wagon...




oh both... sorry....my meat is no longer on my wagon.


----------



## Agee

Pandora said:
			
		

> The average person lies 13 times a day! That is a fact I was just taught in a training class.


 
Lucky 13! 

Must of had a sub-par instructor, 14 was the bench-mark...


----------



## nitwhit3286

chewy3384 said:
			
		

> i seem to remember you doing some "dirty mistakes" yourself.




didn't say they were lies now did I???  aha!


----------



## rack'm

gumbo said:
			
		

> Hell! All women are two faced.






I've been told by more than one woman that they don't know a woman that they can trust.


----------



## nitwhit3286

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Lucky 13!
> 
> Must of had a sub-par instructor, 14 was the bench-mark...




maybe it was an average of how many times people lie a day?  And how do you find something like that out or not?  About people lying that is.


----------



## chewy3384

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> didn't say they were lies now did I???  aha!


no but they sound worse than a lie. straighten me out please


----------



## Pandora

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Lucky 13!
> 
> Must of had a sub-par instructor, 14 was the bench-mark...




Nope, we had the best in the business.  I was grateful to get a slot in this class and it was, by far, the best training class I have EVER been to.   It may be me who quoted it wrong, he could have said _more than_ 13 times a day but either way, that is a lot a lying the average person does everyday.    

You know Gumbo, you sure look nice this evening. 












































 #098809845098580923498394871287387126876


----------



## Pandora

Oops, sorry Air, I thought that was Gumbo I was quoting.


----------



## nitwhit3286

chewy3384 said:
			
		

> no but they sound worse than a lie. straighten me out please




Depending on the lie...it can be as bad as anything else you could do.. well except commit a crime or something similar.


----------



## gumbo

rack'm said:
			
		

> I've been told by more than one woman that they don't know a woman that they can trust.


I forgot what woman had this for a siggy...I think it was Nickel or CC?
I would much rather have a fartin ,beer drinkin, ass grabbin man as a friend than any woman... Something like that!


----------



## chewy3384

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> Depending on the lie...it can be as bad as anything else you could do.. well except commit a crime or something similar.


ok.....well good men and women should unite.....bad men and women should unite and self destruct. that is all.


----------



## gumbo

Pandora said:
			
		

> You know Gumbo, you sure look nice this evening.



Why thank you. Thank you very much.  


:stalker:


----------



## Pandora

gumbo said:
			
		

> :stalker:




OMG (spits tea)


----------



## gumbo

chewy3384 said:
			
		

> ok.....well good men and women should unite.....bad men and women should unite and self destruct. that is all.


*Good woman!*
Thats like sayin clean dirt.


----------



## chewy3384

gumbo said:
			
		

> *Good woman!*
> Thats like sayin clean dirt.


    hey, there might be one.


----------



## gumbo

Pandora said:
			
		

> OMG (spits tea)


Jesus Christ...Can't take you any where with out a bib.


----------



## Bird Dog

Honesty and uncondtional love only comes from a dog.


----------



## nitwhit3286

chewy3384 said:
			
		

> ok.....well good men and women should unite.....bad men and women should unite and self destruct. that is all.




amen to that....


----------



## missperky




----------



## nitwhit3286

Bird Dog said:
			
		

> Honesty and uncondtional love only comes from a dog.




And the best part about it....they don't talk back!  HAHA!


----------



## vraiblonde

rack'm said:
			
		

> I've been told by more than one woman that they don't know a woman that they can trust.


Really?  I love my women friends - they're awesome!!


----------



## Pandora

Bird Dog said:
			
		

> Honesty and uncondtional love only comes from a dog.




And they still poop on the carpet from time to time.  That is just the way it is.  :shrug:


----------



## gumbo

chewy3384 said:
			
		

> hey, there might be one.


Might be...But I don't think I could drink enough beer to make her doable.


----------



## nitwhit3286

Pandora said:
			
		

> And they still poop on the carpet from time to time.  That is just the way it is.  :shrug:




and men still pizz on the tiolet seat......


----------



## rack'm

Good people hardly ever get together.


----------



## chewy3384

rack'm said:
			
		

> Good people hardly ever get together.


yep! those who do go far far away and vow never to return again.


----------



## gumbo

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Really?  I love my women friends - they're awesome!!


Thats only because you're the president and ring leader of the Cynical Women's Society!


----------



## Bird Dog

Pandora said:
			
		

> And they still poop on the carpet from time to time.  That is just the way it is.  :shrug:



And.... that is the way it is with us guys. Even the best of us screw up every now and then. 

 Sometimes we do not even know we are doing it.


----------



## nitwhit3286

Lets put it like this. All women want that fairytale sort of relationship...and no women ever seem to get that. I guess its unattainable.


----------



## rack'm

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> Lets put it like this. All women want that fairytale sort of relationship...and no women ever seem to get that. I guess its unattainable.




That's the problem with people nowadays, they live in a dream world.


----------



## gumbo

rack'm said:
			
		

> Good people hardly ever get together.


Thats because in order for a relationship to work, one must be an ass hole.
Which one are you in your relationship?


----------



## rack'm

gumbo said:
			
		

> Thats because in order for a relationship to work, one must be an #######.
> Which one are you in your relationship?




Depends on who you ask.


----------



## (((echo)))

gumbo said:
			
		

> Thats because in order for a relationship to work, one must be an ass hole.
> Which one are you in your relationship?


smell the breath...


----------



## missperky

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> Lets put it like this. All women want that fairytale sort of relationship...and no women ever seem to get that. I guess its unattainable.



Not all.


----------



## gumbo

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> and men still pizz on the tiolet seat......


  And why must you retards leave the toilet seat down.


----------



## (((echo)))

gumbo said:
			
		

> And why must you retards leave the toilet seat down.


because we can


----------



## aps45819

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> could be.  I don't consider myself a #####.  I am a very caring, honest person.  At least that is what I believe I am.


so does JPC


----------



## nitwhit3286

gumbo said:
			
		

> And why must you retards leave the toilet seat down.




it looks more pleasing to the eye than yellow dried up pee and body hair stuck to the rim....however my tiolet is cleaned weekly.


----------



## gumbo

rack'm said:
			
		

> Depends on who you ask.


Yea yea we know who it really is.
ointingfinger:


----------



## Pandora

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> Lets put it like this. All women want that fairytale sort of relationship...and no women ever seem to get that. I guess its unattainable.




Right and once you realize that, your life and relationships will improve. 

Men are not mind readers and most men handle constructive complaints well, in fact, women do too if it is done with care, compassion and love, meaning not attacking and accusing.   

Every relationship has its highs and lows and if anyone says "I have the perfect relationship" they are either new to it or fricken' liars.


----------



## nitwhit3286

missperky said:
			
		

> Not all.




oh sorry mp!


----------



## nitwhit3286

Pandora said:
			
		

> Right and once you realize that, your life and relationships will improve.
> 
> Men are not mind readers and most men handle constructive complaints well, in fact, women do too if it is done with care, compassion and love, meaning not attacking and accusing.
> 
> Every relationship has its highs and lows and if anyone says "I have the perfect relationship" they are either new to it or fricken' liars.




very true to your last statement.  Guys definitely don't mind read.  They need to be told over and over and over again to do the same tasks. And by the time you finally get them to do something, you figure you might as well have done it yourself.  My motto "If you want it done right you've got to do it yourself"


----------



## missperky

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> oh sorry mp!



I live in the real world. :shrug:


----------



## rack'm

gumbo said:
			
		

> Yea yea we know who it really is.
> ointingfinger:




 You kick a dog enough, he's bound to bite.  :shrug:


----------



## missperky

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> very true to your last statement.  Guys definitely don't mind read.  They need to be told over and over and over again to do the same tasks. And by the time you finally get them to do something, you figure you might as well have done it yourself.  My motto "If you want it done right you've got to do it yourself"



Then do it yourself or find a new guy. YW.


----------



## nitwhit3286

rack'm said:
			
		

> You kick a dog enough, he's bound to bite.  :shrug:




so men are like dogs?  IF! IF! men could only be told to do something once....and do it....I promise relationships would go more smoothly.


----------



## nitwhit3286

missperky said:
			
		

> Then do it yourself or find a new guy. YW.





Haha...yeah good point.


----------



## (((echo)))

B1tch-B1tch-B1tch.....ugh


----------



## nitwhit3286

(((echo))) said:
			
		

> B1tch-B1tch-B1tch.....ugh




who you callin a b1tch?


----------



## missperky

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> Haha...yeah good point.



That will be $50..Thank you.


----------



## rack'm

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> so men are like dogs?  IF! IF! men could only be told to do something once....and do it....I promise relationships would go more smoothly.




Do tell us what you are telling your men to do and earlier your complaint was that men are liars......:shrug:


----------



## missperky

(((echo))) said:
			
		

> B1tch-B1tch-B1tch.....ugh



nag nag nag


----------



## gumbo

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> it looks more pleasing to the eye than yellow dried up pee and body hair stuck to the rim....however my toilet is cleaned weekly.


Personally I wipe away them yellow droplets from the rim with TP and the main reason I leave the toilet seat up, is to stop them un trained nasty SOB pigs from pissing on my toilet seat.

But in reality my  is so close to the water , it's hard to miss.


----------



## Pandora

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> very true to your last statement.  Guys definitely don't mind read.  *They need to be told over and over and over again to do the same tasks. *And by the time you finally get them to do something, you figure you might as well have done it yourself.  My motto "If you want it done right you've got to do it yourself"



Now that sounds like nagging.  

And no, you don't do it yourself.  If it is his task, it stays put until he does it.  I made that mistake for years; he knows now I will *not* just do it myself.


----------



## chewy3384

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> so men are like dogs?  IF! IF! men could only be told to do something once....and do it....I promise relationships would go more smoothly.


"told" being the key word here....most guys don't like being told what to do all the time. being asked is fine.


----------



## nitwhit3286

rack'm said:
			
		

> Do tell us what you are telling your men to do and earlier your complaint was that men are liars......:shrug:




oooookkk men are lazy and liars.....just simple tasks.  Like umm take out the garbage.....you tell em once you might as well have said it fifty times.


----------



## nitwhit3286

chewy3384 said:
			
		

> "told" being the key word here....most guys don't like being told what to do all the time. being asked is fine.




Ok I usually say "Can you take out the garbage bag that is sitting next to the door?"  .....and then I wait....and wait....and wait...and wait some more until finally maybe if I'm lucky the garbage will be taken out....


----------



## rack'm

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> oooookkk men are lazy and liars.....just simple tasks.  Like umm take out the garbage.....you tell em once you might as well have said it fifty times.




It's not men, just the guys you pick.


----------



## chewy3384

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> oooookkk men are lazy and liars.....just simple tasks.  Like umm take out the garbage.....you tell em once you might as well have said it fifty times.


you're starting to sound like my ex...."do this and do it now"


----------



## nitwhit3286

Pandora said:
			
		

> Now that sounds like nagging.
> 
> And no, you don't do it yourself.  If it is his task, it stays put until he does it.  I made that mistake for years; he knows now I will *not* just do it myself.




And thats my problem. I guess I am OCD.  I don't like stuff to be randomly laying around.  A place for everything and everything in its place.  If the garbage sits for the remainder of that day..I am angry because it was "asked"  this morning if "he"  could do it.


----------



## missperky

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> And thats my problem. I guess I am OCD.  I don't like stuff to be randomly laying around.  A place for everything and everything in its place.  If the garbage sits for the remainder of that day..I am angry because it was "asked"  this morning if "he"  could do it.



But you didn't say when, did you?


----------



## nitwhit3286

chewy3384 said:
			
		

> you're starting to sound like my ex...."do this and do it now"




No, I am not not demanding. I don't really ask much.  I just ask the garbage be taken out. I cook, I clean, and I take care of my daughter.  The only thing I dont do is work a full time job. I will be doing that soon enough.  I really don't ask a whole lot...but when I do ask I don't want him to procastinate because I don't.


----------



## gumbo

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> so men are like dogs?  IF! IF! men could only be told to do something once....and do it....I promise relationships would go more smoothly.


Excuse me! You all are the ones with the nick name of a female dog.
Besides women circle back just like dogs. Let something go wrong with their relationship with their new Bo and bam,,, Sniff sniff sniff around the Ex's house.


----------



## nitwhit3286

missperky said:
			
		

> But you didn't day when, did you?




So, maybe I should be more specific with my requests?  Ok, thats one that I won't do is draw a picture.


----------



## Pandora

Wrong rack'm, I bet your wife bangs her head on the wall trying to get you to take the trash out too.  

The thing is, this issue is common among many woman, not just nit.  I see an unequal household chore list in every household where a wife is present.  Women connect helping with the household chores as intimacy, it is a fact.  I guarantee if a man wants more sex, run the vacuum, dust, do laundry, clean the bathroom.   It WILL work!


----------



## missperky




----------



## missperky

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> So, maybe I should be more specific with my requests?  Ok, thats one that I won't do is draw a picture.



Can you take out the trash? Sure.....


3 days later...


----------



## nitwhit3286

gumbo said:
			
		

> Excuse me! You all are the ones with the nick name of a female dog.
> Besides women circle back just like dogs. Let something go wrong with their relationship with their new Bo and bam,,, Sniff sniff sniff around the Ex's house.




No....thats men to a T.......Men always go stomping back to the woman prior that made their life hell in the first place.  If you want to go back and be mistreated again and be in an unsatisfying relationship then go on back to her.  you deserve her if you aren't wise enough to see you are better than that and you can to better.  Its pretty damn sad.


----------



## rack'm

Pandora said:
			
		

> Wrong rack'm, I bet your wife bangs her head on the wall trying to get you to take the trash out too.




Not at all :shrug:


----------



## nitwhit3286

missperky said:
			
		

> Can you take out the trash? Sure.....
> 
> 
> 3 days later...




Oh..and its been like that before......man steam if coming out of my brain right now just thinking about it..haha!


----------



## missperky

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> No....thats men to a T.......Men always go stomping back to the woman prior that made their life hell in the first place.  If you want to go back and be mistreated again and be in an unsatisfying relationship then go on back to her.  you deserve her if you aren't wise enough to see you are better than that and you can to better.  Its pretty damn sad.



They won't come stomping back if you don't allow it.


----------



## gumbo

Pandora said:
			
		

> Wrong rack'm, I bet your wife bangs her head on the wall trying to get you to take the trash out too.
> 
> The thing is, this issue is common among many woman, not just nit.  I see an unequal household chore list in every household where a wife is present.  Women connect helping with the household chores as intimacy, it is a fact.  I guarantee if a man wants more sex, run the vacuum, dust, do laundry, clean the bathroom.   It WILL work!


Point takin ..But thats only if both are working.


----------



## nitwhit3286

Pandora said:
			
		

> Wrong rack'm, I bet your wife bangs her head on the wall trying to get you to take the trash out too.
> 
> The thing is, this issue is common among many woman, not just nit.  I see an unequal household chore list in every household where a wife is present.  Women connect helping with the household chores as intimacy, it is a fact.  I guarantee if a man wants more sex, run the vacuum, dust, do laundry, clean the bathroom.   It WILL work!




The only thing I don't do is take out the garbage.  But when you are mad or angry or upset....he will quickly go about making himself useful around the house.....and thats sweet.


----------



## nitwhit3286

missperky said:
			
		

> They won't come stomping back if you don't allow it.




I will never be a second option to someone.  I refuse to be second!! haha


----------



## nitwhit3286

gumbo said:
			
		

> Point takin ..But thats only if both are working.




And raising a child is not a "full time" job to you?


----------



## missperky

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> I will never be a second option to someone.  I refuse to be second!! haha



You can be third..


----------



## chewy3384

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> The only thing I don't do is take out the garbage.  But when you are mad or angry or upset....he will quickly go about making himself useful around the house.....and thats sweet.


this all isn't just about trash now is it.


----------



## missperky

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> And raising a child is not a "full time" job to you?



Don't get paid for it...:shrug:


----------



## rack'm

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> The only thing I don't do is take out the garbage.  But when you are mad or angry or upset....he will quickly go about making himself useful around the house.....and thats sweet.




Kissing ass is not sweet.


----------



## nitwhit3286

chewy3384 said:
			
		

> this all isn't just about trash now is it.




no....like rack'm says..what I am dealing with isn't all guys...just the ones I pick....


----------



## gumbo

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> The only thing I don't do is take out the garbage.  But when you are mad or angry or upset....he will quickly go about making himself useful around the house.....and thats sweet.


  Oh heaven for bid that you need to remind the hard workin man of his duties before he does them...perhaps you should be a lesbian if thats all you have to gripe about.


----------



## Pandora

gumbo said:
			
		

> Point takin ..But thats only if both are working.




I will agree with that.   

I think if one spouse is home all day, those rules don't necessarily qualify but my mother had 3 of us at home and she would have loved it if my father pitched in a little bit.  

It is complete role reversal since we've moved here anyway.  I'm the slacker now.  A couple of weeks ago he asked me to help him outside and when he came in, I was laying on the sofa reading.  I forgot.


----------



## nitwhit3286

missperky said:
			
		

> Don't get paid for it...:shrug:




true...its just the satisfaction in knowing you are raising your own child.


----------



## missperky

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> true...its just the satisfaction in knowing you are raising your own child.



Yes, I am raising 4.


----------



## nitwhit3286

gumbo said:
			
		

> perhaps you should be a lesbian if thats all you have to gripe about.




Yeah, maybe.....


----------



## nitwhit3286

missperky said:
			
		

> Yes, I am raising 4.




holy cow!  Well that is full time now isn't it.


----------



## gumbo

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> And raising a child is not a "full time" job to you?


If you're going to have the job of home maker then don't complain and whine about doing the chores of the home. 
I'm sure there are parts of his job he don't want to do, but I'm sure that un like you, he has enough sense to know he can't pick a choose the parts he don't like to do.


----------



## chewy3384

missperky said:
			
		

> Yes, I am raising 4.


power to ya!


----------



## nitwhit3286

gumbo said:
			
		

> If you're going to have the job of home maker then don't complain and whine about doing the chores of the home.
> I'm sure there are parts of his job he don't want to do, but I'm sure that un like you, he has enough sense to know he can't pick a choose the parts he don't like to do.




I'll pick and choose not to do the trash because that is something I don't do.


----------



## chewy3384

gumbo said:
			
		

> If you're going to have the job of home maker then don't complain and whine about doing the chores of the home.
> I'm sure there are parts of his job he don't want to do, but I'm sure that un like you, he has enough sense to know he can't pick a choose the parts he don't like to do.


very well said!


----------



## nitwhit3286

just because the man works doesn't mean he doesn't get to come home...sit his butt on the sofa and play xbox all night either.  I'm just tossing that one out there.


----------



## missperky

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> just because the man works doesn't mean he doesn't get to come home...sit his butt on the sofa and play xbox all night either.  I'm just tossing that one out there.



I accept either..TIA


----------



## nitwhit3286

So in conclusion I pick weirdos for boyfriends/spouses.  Gumbo cleans his pee pee off the tiolet seat.  Pandora likes to go grab a good book to read and a freshly squeezed glass of OJ while hubby does the yard work.  Missperky gives counseling tips and charges 50 bucks per opinion.  Rack'm believes "women are the devil"  I remind chewy of his x, and GWguy is a good man to have (for all you single ladies on the forums this evening)  That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## nitwhit3286

gumbo said:
			
		

> If you're going to have the job of home maker then don't complain and whine about doing the chores of the home.
> I'm sure there are parts of his job he don't want to do, but I'm sure that un like you, he has enough sense to know he can't pick a choose the parts he don't like to do.




you've got a deal.


----------



## chewy3384

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> So in conclusion I pick weirdos for boyfriends/spouses.  Gumbo cleans his pee pee off the tiolet seat.  Pandora likes to go grab a good book to read and a freshly squeezed glass of OJ while hubby does the yard work.  Missperky gives counseling tips and charges 50 bucks per opinion.  Rack'm believes "women are the devil"  I remind chewy of his x, and GWguy is a good man to have (for all you single ladies on the forums this evening)  That pretty much sums it up.


Good, now i can get some sleep and continue in the morning. oh, im a good guy too!!!


----------



## missperky

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> So in conclusion I pick weirdos for boyfriends/spouses.  Gumbo cleans his pee pee off the tiolet seat.  Pandora likes to go grab a good book to read and a freshly squeezed glass of OJ while hubby does the yard work.  Missperky gives counseling tips and charges 50 bucks per opinion.  Rack'm believes "women are the devil"  I remind chewy of his x, and GWguy is a good man to have (for all you single ladies on the forums this evening)  That pretty much sums it up.



I expect payment within 10 days. Thanks.


----------



## rack'm

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> Rack'm believes "women are the devil"




Not all


----------



## gumbo

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> just because the man works doesn't mean he doesn't get to come home...sit his butt on the sofa and play xbox all night either.  I'm just tossing that one out there.


Now this sounds like a case of woman's ass growth out of control.  

Are you not feeling sexy?..Then I doubt he's feeling sexy

Do you turn off the lights to take your cloths off because of weight? Guess what you're not turning him on, so he's turning on the TV.


----------



## gumbo

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> you've got a deal.


----------



## missperky

I saw that.


----------



## bcp

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> Are basturds...that is all.


he lied about the vasectomy didnt he?


----------



## buddy999

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> I don't consider myself a #####.  I am a very caring, honest person.  At least that is what I believe I am.



You cannot judge yourself by how you perceive yourself but by how you are perceived by others.


----------



## bcp

buddy999 said:
			
		

> You cannot judge yourself by how you perceive yourself but by how you are perceived by others.


 seriously?
 Im an a--hole??


----------



## Wickedwrench

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> very true to your last statement. Guys definitely don't mind read. They need to be told over and over and over again to do the same tasks. And by the time you finally get them to do something, you figure you might as well have done it yourself. My motto "If you want it done right you've got to do it yourself"


 
This is the definition of a nag right here.

You want to see a man go into "lockup" mode faster than you can blink? Just keep nagging him.


----------



## Wickedwrench

Pandora said:
			
		

> The thing is, this issue is common among many woman, not just nit. I see an unequal household chore list in every household where a wife is present. Women connect helping with the household chores as intimacy, it is a fact. I guarantee if a man wants more sex, run the vacuum, dust, do laundry, clean the bathroom. It WILL work!


 
Yup! They're all nags.


----------



## buddy999

bcp said:
			
		

> seriously?
> Im an a--hole??



 If you say so!!!     Some people are just gifted to instantly recognize that trait in themselves.  Some people have to be told by others.


----------



## smoothmarine187

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> Ok I usually say "Can you take out the garbage bag that is sitting next to the door?"  .....and then I wait....and wait....and wait...and wait some more until finally maybe if I'm lucky the garbage will be taken out....



 Why don't you just take it out yourself?


----------



## Nickel

rack'm said:
			
		

> It's not men, just the guys you pick.


   Nitwhit's making an awful lot of generalizations here.


----------



## Giddy up!

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> Are basturds...that is all.


----------



## warneckutz

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> Are basturds...that is all.


----------



## sockgirl77

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> no because men lie..straight to your face.  you are honest with them and trustworthy, and just when you think eveything is ok...you get a big fat reality check!


----------



## warneckutz

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> just because the man works doesn't mean he doesn't get to come home...sit his butt on the sofa and play xbox all night either.  I'm just tossing that one out there.


----------



## sockgirl77

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> No, I am not not demanding. I don't really ask much.  I just ask the garbage be taken out. I cook, I clean, and I take care of my daughter.  The only thing I dont do is work a full time job. I will be doing that soon enough.  I really don't ask a whole lot...but when I do ask I don't want him to procastinate because I don't.


Your hubby serves his country and probably works his ass off so that you can have all the finer things in life. You can't let the poor man rest on his break from work? It's bad enough that he has to deal with your whining ass while at home visiting his child. Your ass should be waiting on him hand and foot the way you cheat and spend his money. I absolutely hate girls like you. Your ass needs to wake up and appreciate what you have. My man is gone for weeks at a time working 84 hour weeks so we can have everything. You better bet I do all I can to keep him happy when he's here. I appreciate him and all he does for us.


----------



## smoothmarine187

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Your hubby serves his country and probably works his ass off so that you can have all the finer things in life. You can't let the poor man rest on his break from work? It's bad enough that he has to deal with your whining ass while at home visiting his child. Your ass should be waiting on him hand and foot the way you cheat and spend his money. I absolutely hate girls like you. Your ass needs to wake up and appreciate what you have. My man is gone for weeks at a time working 84 hour weeks so we can have everything. You better bet I do all I can to keep him happy when he's here. I appreciate him and all he does for us.



   Will you marry me


----------



## sockgirl77

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Will you marry me


You gonna put in 84 hours a week for 3 straight weeks and still come home and be able to lay it down?


----------



## fedex

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> Are basturds...that is all.



Why hatred ? You mean bastards correct ?


----------



## smoothmarine187

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> You gonna put in 84 hours a week for 3 straight weeks and still come home and be able to lay it down?



Screw that, I put in 40 hours a week.  That is enough


----------



## warneckutz

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> You gonna put in 84 hours a week for 3 straight weeks and still come home and be able to lay it down?


yeah, he could do it if it's attached to an xbox with Gears of War playing on the screen...


----------



## smoothmarine187

warneckutz said:
			
		

> yeah, he could do it if it's attached to an xbox with Gears of War playing on the screen...


----------



## Giddy up!

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Why don't you just take it out yourself?


Tried to send ya some green...I have sent you to much lately! Thank you Smooth..


----------



## bcp

see, heres the problem.

 when the man comes home from work, his woman should be just inside the front door, bent over nekkid grabbin her ankles with a fresh opened cold beer and a sandwich  balanced on her back.


----------



## smoothmarine187

bcp said:
			
		

> see, heres the problem.
> 
> when the man comes home from work, his woman should be just inside the front door, bent over nekkid grabbin her ankles with a fresh opened cold beer and a sandwich  balanced on her back.



I'm sure that's what NitWhit does for her man, and he still treats her like dirt


----------



## bcp

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I'm sure that's what NitWhit does for her man, and he still treats her like dirt


 well thats just wrong.
 you find a woman that does that for you every day and you need to keep her happy.
  I would go as far as to say she deserves a coaster for the beer on her back.


----------



## BS Gal

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> no because men lie..straight to your face.  you are honest with them and trustworthy, and just when you think eveything is ok...you get a big fat reality check!


  

I just can't read this thread any further than this.......Um, Nit, have you told him about your, ahem, flirtations?


----------



## fedex

NitWhit:

I am curious, as reading through this thread, it seems you are ungrateful for your husband, and yet you have cheated on him ?


----------



## GWguy

WHUFFF!!!  I'm glad I bailed out of this one last night!!!


----------



## mv_princess

I would have to say, I don't agree with you nit. I don't seem to have the same problems with my men.


----------



## PrepH4U

BS Gal said:
			
		

> I just can't read this thread any further than this.......Um, Nit, have you told him about your, ahem, flirtations?


   I guess it is kinda like the saying; do as I say not as I do.


----------



## nitwhit3286

BS Gal said:
			
		

> I just can't read this thread any further than this.......Um, Nit, have you told him about your, ahem, flirtations?




flirtations?  Nicely put.....yep and he's told me of his....what webs we weave.  Oh and sorry if I'm not on point this morning...I just woke up!


----------



## kwillia

Bird Dog said:
			
		

> Honesty and uncondtional love only comes from a dog.


Unless it's a pitbull which will suddenly rip off your face one day. 






Dear all you pitbull lovers, I said that in jest just to get Pixie to notice me.


----------



## bcp

I told pan lady that I flrted on the internet all the time.

 she got a really big smile on her face and asked if anyone seemed interested enough to take me yet.


----------



## MMDad

I'm trying to make sure I understand this thread. Please correct anything I have wrong:

Dirty, immature, cheating s1ut is angry that the man who provides food and housing for his family does not do as he is told. The s1ut does not ask him to do things, she tells him to.

She is also angry at the guy she used when she cheated on her husband.

She is also never going to post again. Oops, that never thing already expired, didn't it?

Oh, and Gumbo wants to get into her pants. Of course, he wants to get into everyone's pants.


----------



## CallinAllAngels

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Your hubby serves his country and probably works his ass off so that you can have all the finer things in life. You can't let the poor man rest on his break from work? It's bad enough that he has to deal with your whining ass while at home visiting his child. Your ass should be waiting on him hand and foot the way you cheat and spend his money. I absolutely hate girls like you. Your ass needs to wake up and appreciate what you have. My man is gone for weeks at a time working 84 hour weeks so we can have everything. You better bet I do all I can to keep him happy when he's here. I appreciate him and all he does for us.


----------



## fedex

MMDad said:
			
		

> I'm trying to make sure I understand this thread. Please correct anything I have wrong:
> 
> Dirty, immature, cheating s1ut is angry that the man who provides food and housing for his family does not do as he is told. The s1ut does not ask him to do things, she tells him to.
> 
> She is also angry at the guy she used when she cheated on her husband.
> 
> She is also never going to post again. Oops, that never thing already expired, didn't it?
> 
> Oh, and Gumbo wants to get into her pants. Of course, he wants to get into everyone's pants.



Sounds correct, from what I have been reading.. I wasted my time reading through the pages... I wish someone would have summed it up before I had to waste my time..

Thanks MMDad


----------



## nitwhit3286

MMDad said:
			
		

> I'm trying to make sure I understand this thread. Please correct anything I have wrong:
> 
> Dirty, immature, cheating s1ut is angry that the man who provides food and housing for his family does not do as he is told. The s1ut does not ask him to do things, she tells him to.
> 
> She is also angry at the guy she used when she cheated on her husband.
> 
> She is also never going to post again. Oops, that never thing already expired, didn't it?
> 
> Oh, and Gumbo wants to get into her pants. Of course, he wants to get into everyone's pants.




Not quite, but think what you will. You all do that anyways.    I take everything you say towards anyone with a grain of rice...because you my sir are a hateful a$$ bastard.


----------



## BS Gal

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> Not quite, but think what you will. You all do that anyways.    I take everything you say towards anyone with a grain of rice...because you my sir are a hateful a$$ bastard.


Don't be hating.

What is not correct that he said?


----------



## bcp

MMDad said:
			
		

> Oh, and Gumbo wants to get into her pants. Of course, he wants to get into everyone's pants.




 not everyones pants right???? I mean,, just the womens pants ????


 I dont want to have to walk around squishing my butt cheeks together whenever Im in St Marys area...


----------



## nitwhit3286

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Don't be hating.
> 
> What is not correct that he said?




The best part about that question is that I don't have to answer or give you any truth to the answer I do put.


----------



## desertrat

bcp said:
			
		

> not everyones pants right???? I mean,, just the womens pants ????
> 
> 
> I dont want to have to walk around squishing my butt cheeks together whenever Im in St Marys area...


Careful with the butt art.


----------



## sockgirl77

Some Men.... 09-19-2007 07:40 AM Or maybe I should get a divorce and get out of the situation I am in...and make me happy. Are you happy???? ~nitwhit  

Perhaps that's what you should do. If you're that damn miserable, why stay in the marriage. Hell, you've already stepped out. :shrug:

P.S. Nitty, you do realize that if you leave hubby you'll have to support yourself, right?


----------



## chewy3384

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> Not quite, but think what you will. You all do that anyways.    I take everything you say towards anyone with a grain of rice...because you my sir are a hateful a$$ bastard.


If he's not correct.....prove him wrong.


----------



## nitwhit3286

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> P.S. Nitty, you do realize that if you leave hubby you'll have to support yourself, right?




Really?  Geez, gosh, oh no!  You're kidding right?  OMG the world is going to come to an end. Oh well then maybe I should stay in my marriage and be miserable because I would be too afraid to support myself.  :Shaking in boots:  
:rollseyes:


----------



## GWguy

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Some Men.... 09-19-2007 07:40 AM Or maybe I should get a divorce and get out of the situation I am in...and make me happy. Are you happy???? ~nitwhit
> 
> Perhaps that's what you should do. If you're that damn miserable, why stay in the marriage. Hell, you've already stepped out. :shrug:
> 
> P.S. Nitty, you do realize that if you leave hubby you'll have to support yourself, right?



Oh, she knows it.  That's why she's still married... she flirts round, has a good time and comes back to b*tch at the poor hubby who gets yelled at trying to keep a roof over her head.


----------



## bcp

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> Really?  Geez, gosh, oh no!  You're kidding right?  OMG the world is going to come to an end. Oh well then maybe I should stay in my marriage and be miserable because I would be too afraid to support myself.  :Shaking in boots:
> :rollseyes:


 Do you have a nappy head?


----------



## nitwhit3286

chewy3384 said:
			
		

> If he's not correct.....prove him wrong.




MmDad doesn't know the whole story, and nor does he deserve to know. He is making assumptions and assumptions get people into trouble.  If you can remember, this thread started off with the fact that men are bastards...and Mmdad happens to be one of them.  My point is proven.


----------



## sockgirl77

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> men are bastards..


May you die a lonely old maid.


----------



## nitwhit3286

GWguy said:
			
		

> Oh, she knows it.  That's why she's still married... she flirts round, has a good time and comes back to b*tch at the poor hubby who gets yelled at trying to keep a roof over her head.




Aww...and you were so nice last night....what a shame when the other formies lay on the attack you jump on the bandwagon. How unfortunate. I guess you are a follower.  Oh and to your statement. Do you live with me?  Yeah because for one quick minute there I thought you knew everything about my life and my marriage.  Thats fricken crazy...do you have esp?


----------



## bcp

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> MmDad doesn't know the whole story, and nor does he deserve to know. He is making assumptions and assumptions get people into trouble.  If you can remember, this thread started off *with the fact that men are bastards*...and Mmdad happens to be one of them.  My point is proven.



 ok, first step to recovery.
 stay away from my mother in law.


----------



## nitwhit3286

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> May you die a lonely old maid.




Maybe not a maid. But believe me, I would be happy to die alone.


----------



## MMDad

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> Not quite, but think what you will. You all do that anyways.    I take everything you say towards anyone with a grain of rice...because you my sir are a hateful a$$ bastard.



That's okay. JPC says I'm wrong about him, too, but he can't back that up either.

You know anytime I have the slightest problem with my own marriage, I know I can always come here and read one of your posts. It makes me appreciate my wife so much more. I am so glad that I did not marry a superficial, lying, cheating, greedy, immature, ungrateful biatch like you.

Thank you, twit.


----------



## GWguy

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> Aww...and you were so nice last night....what a shame when the other formies lay on the attack you jump on the bandwagon. How unfortunate. I guess you are a follower.  Oh and to your statement. Do you live with me?  Yeah because for one quick minute there I thought you knew everything about my life and my marriage.  Thats fricken crazy...do you have esp?



Still am nice.  Can't help it if you've laid your life out in front of the world.


----------



## bcp

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> Maybe not a maid. But believe me, I would be happy to die alone.


 when I go, some unlucky bastard is going with me.


----------



## PrepH4U

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> MmDad doesn't know the whole story, and nor does he deserve to know. He is making assumptions and assumptions get people into trouble.  If you can remember, this thread started off with the fact that men are bastards...and Mmdad happens to be one of them.  My point is proven.


pssst when did you stop assuming that your hubby was not a bastard? :shrug: Did your hubby assume that you were happy? :shrug:


----------



## Lugnut

bcp said:
			
		

> when I go, some unlucky bastard is going with me.



Heh, reminds me of that joke "When I die, I want to go peacefully in my sleep like Grandpa. Not kicking and screaming in terror like the passengers in his car."


----------



## chewy3384

MMDad said:
			
		

> That's okay. JPC says I'm wrong about him, too, but he can't back that up either.
> 
> You know anytime I have the slightest problem with my own marriage, I know I can always come here and read one of your posts. It makes me appreciate my wife so much more. I am so glad that I did not marry a superficial, lying, cheating, greedy, immature, ungrateful biatch like you.
> 
> Thank you, twit.


Daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!


----------



## Toxick

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> He is making assumptions and assumptions get people into trouble.





You know what they say:
When you make an assumption, you make and "ass" out of "u" and "mption".


Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## MMDad

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> Maybe not a maid. But believe me, I would be happy to die alone.


 Even if you are surrounded by thousands of people, you will always be alone. That is nobody's fault but yours.

You, JPC, and Azzy have that in common. You blame the rest of the world for your perceived injustices. The rest of the world is screwed up, not you. If everyone else could only see things your way, the world would be so much better.

Guess what: maybe it's not everyone else. Maybe it's you.


----------



## nitwhit3286

GWguy said:
			
		

> Still am nice.  Can't help it if you've laid your life out in front of the world.




I haven't laid out sh!t.  All everyone has done is assume. I haven't give the first yes or no answer.  Do you need to know?  No.  Do you deserve to know?  No.  All marriages are not perfect, and it just goes to show when people come on my thread to pick at me it goes to show you that their lives and their relationships aren't the best either.  No one is better than the other on these forums in my book. We all have problems, that why we sit here and hide behind a computer screen making online "stabs"  at each other.  Everyone knows this to be true.


----------



## bresamil

Toxick said:
			
		

> You know what they say:
> When you make an assumption, you make and "ass" out of "u" and "mption".
> 
> 
> Truer words were never spoken.


:snort:


----------



## nitwhit3286

MMDad said:
			
		

> Guess what: maybe it's not everyone else. Maybe it's you.




And this you just may be right about. I know I need to make some changes within myself, and believe me I am going to try.  but I also think it is the age gaps on here.  Most of you folks are old enough to be my parents.  No offense.


----------



## MMDad

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> I haven't laid out sh!t.  All everyone has done is assume. I haven't give the first yes or no answer.



When your boyfriend gets on here and admits he boinked you, it's pretty hard to believe you didn't do it.


----------



## GWguy

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> I haven't laid out sh!t.  All everyone has done is assume. I haven't give the first yes or no answer.  Do you need to know?  No.  Do you deserve to know?  No.  All marriages are not perfect, and it just goes to show when people come on my thread to pick at me it goes to show you that their lives and their relationships aren't the best either.  No one is better than the other on these forums in my book. We all have problems, that why we sit here and hide behind a computer screen making online "stabs"  at each other.  Everyone knows this to be true.



Sorry I disappointed you.

Onward and Upward.....


----------



## nitwhit3286

MMDad said:
			
		

> When your boyfriend gets on here and admits he boinked you, it's pretty hard to believe you didn't do it.




Yeah, and don't hold your breath.  (That would be terrible....almost like lung cancer huh? Yeah I feel sorry for your wife married to a cold heartless a*hole)


----------



## BS Gal

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> I haven't laid out sh!t.  All everyone has done is assume. I haven't give the first yes or no answer.  Do you need to know?  No.  Do you deserve to know?  No.  All marriages are not perfect, and it just goes to show when people come on my thread to pick at me it goes to show you that their lives and their relationships aren't the best either.  No one is better than the other on these forums in my book. We all have problems, that why we sit here and hide behind a computer screen making online "stabs"  at each other.  Everyone knows this to be true.


:shrug:  My marriage is pretty perfect.


----------



## sockgirl77

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> I haven't laid out sh!t.  All everyone has done is assume. I haven't give the first yes or no answer.  Do you need to know?  No.  Do you deserve to know?  No.  All marriages are not perfect, and it just goes to show when people come on my thread to pick at me it goes to show you that their lives and their relationships aren't the best either.  No one is better than the other on these forums in my book. We all have problems, that why we sit here and hide behind a computer screen making online "stabs"  at each other.  Everyone knows this to be true.


You start a thread calling men bastards (that's how you spell it). WTF did you expect?


----------



## nitwhit3286

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> You start a thread calling men bastards (that's how you spell it). WTF did you expect?




I know how you spell it...I didn't want it to be cut out..thinking it my be a cuss word to some...I dunno what I expected.  Just to find out who else had my mindset. Thats all really, nothing more.


----------



## nitwhit3286

BS Gal said:
			
		

> :shrug:  My marriage is pretty perfect.




I'm sure.........


----------



## BS Gal

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> I'm sure.........


He takes out the garbage without being asked.


----------



## PrepH4U

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> I know how you spell it...I didn't want it to be cut out..thinking it my be a cuss word to some...I dunno what I expected.  Just to find out who else had my mindset. Thats all really, nothing more.


So you were assuming that we were all blank slates? :shrug:


----------



## sockgirl77

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> I know how you spell it...I didn't want it to be cut out..thinking it my be a cuss word to some...I dunno what I expected.  Just to find out who else had my mindset. Thats all really, nothing more.


You could've called him a dick and it wouldn't have been "cut out". :shrug:


----------



## nitwhit3286

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> So you were assuming that we were all blank slates? :shrug:




I didn't assume?  Did I?  Do you have a blank slate prep?  Care to give us more details about that?


----------



## nitwhit3286

BS Gal said:
			
		

> He takes out the garbage without being asked.




LUCKY!!!!


----------



## mv_princess

BS Gal said:
			
		

> :shrug:  My marriage is pretty perfect.


 My parents marriage is pretty darn perfect


----------



## nitwhit3286

mv_princess said:
			
		

> My parents marriage is pretty darn perfect




whats your definition of perfect?


----------



## mv_princess

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> whats your definition of perfect?


 They don't fight, they love each other to death. Been together for over 25yrs. And are always there for each other. and yes he takes out the trash.


----------



## PrepH4U

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> I didn't assume?  Did I?  Do you have a blank slate prep?  Care to give us more details about that?


Yep I have many blank slates that I use for stepping stones!(pun) But in my blank slate compairison I was using for you was referring to your constant whining about you assuming we would forget about all your past posts and offer sympathy for your problems and overlook all your cheating ways.


----------



## Toxick

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> whats your definition of perfect?




I'd say a perfect marriage is when there are more kind words than mean ones.

When you can have an entire conversation without saying anything.

When "divorce" or "separation" has never been mentioned - except when talking about other couples.

And when the two people are old, gray, wrinkled and decrepit they will still get excited about seeing each other naked.


----------



## chewy3384

Toxick said:
			
		

> I'd say a perfect marriage is when there are more kind words than mean ones.
> 
> When you can have an entire conversation without saying anything.
> 
> When "divorce" or "separation" has never been mentioned - except when talking about other couples.
> 
> And when the two people are old, gray, wrinkled and decrepit they will still get excited about seeing each other naked.


well stated!


nice sig toxick..... red rover red rover let ray go on over


----------



## Toxick

chewy3384 said:
			
		

> well stated!
> 
> 
> nice sig toxick..... red rover red rover let ray go on over





One of my favorite movies ever. It made me a Bruce Dern fan.


_That kid is a meatball!_


----------



## mv_princess

Toxick said:
			
		

> I'd say a perfect marriage is when there are more kind words than mean ones.
> 
> When you can have an entire conversation without saying anything.
> 
> When "divorce" or "separation" has never been mentioned - except when talking about other couples.
> 
> And when the two people are old, gray, wrinkled and decrepit they will still get excited about seeing each other naked.


----------



## nitwhit3286

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> Yep I have many blank slates that I use for stepping stones!(pun) But in my blank slate compairison I was using for you was referring to your constant whining about you assuming we would forget about all your past posts and offer sympathy for your problems and overlook all your cheating ways.




no sympathy, just similar viewpoints. thats all.  I don't expect anyone to view me in any way...considering not even a portion of you know me.


----------



## BS Gal

mv_princess said:
			
		

> They don't fight, they love each other to death. Been together for over 25yrs. And are always there for each other. and yes he takes out the trash.


And we love you.


----------



## chewy3384

Toxick said:
			
		

> One of my favorite movies ever. It made me a Bruce Dern fan.
> 
> 
> _That kid is a meatball!_


"Is a house furnace supposed to go to 5000 degrees?"


----------



## mv_princess

BS Gal said:
			
		

> And we love you.


----------



## nitwhit3286

so lets do some numbers here...how many people do you know that are married and are still together?


Ok, now how many people do you know who are seperated or divorced?


----------



## MLGTS08

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> so lets do some numbers here...how many people do you know that are married and are still together?
> 
> 
> Ok, now how many people do you know who are seperated or divorced?


I can not tell you a number but I know a lot of married people who have never been divorced and are very happy.
What does this have to do with anything?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> I can not tell you a number but I know a lot of married people who have never been divorced and are very happy.


   I'm happily divorced


----------



## fedex

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> so lets do some numbers here...how many people do you know that are married and are still together?
> 
> 
> Ok, now how many people do you know who are seperated or divorced?




*waves his hand* I am single, so I dont fall into that category. Actually I know more people that are married than have been seperated or divorced !


----------



## smoothmarine187

BS Gal said:
			
		

> He takes out the garbage without being asked.



That bastard is going to spoil is for all of us


----------



## sockgirl77

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> so lets do some numbers here...how many people do you know that are married and are still together?
> 
> 
> Ok, now how many people do you know who are seperated or divorced?


I'm happily divorced and soon will be happily married (again).


----------



## chewy3384

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> so lets do some numbers here...how many people do you know that are married and are still together?
> 
> 
> Ok, now how many people do you know who are seperated or divorced?


What is your point? Alot of people know the divorce rate is skyrocketing.


----------



## sockgirl77

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> That bastard is going to spoil is for all of us


If a man is kept happy he'll appreciate his woman enough to take out the trash without being asked.


----------



## nitwhit3286

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I'm happily divorced and soon will be happily married (again).




so you think the ratio of married vs. divorced is about half?


----------



## nitwhit3286

chewy3384 said:
			
		

> What is your point? Alot of people know the divorce rate is skyrocketing.




is there any reasoning behind that though?


----------



## sockgirl77

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> so you think the ratio of married vs. divorced is about half?


My parents got divorced when I was 2. Both are remarried and rather happy. :shrug:


----------



## GWguy

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> so you think the ratio of married vs. divorced is about half?


 nope more like 70% divorced.


----------



## CallinAllAngels

I'm single and looking, but not for a relationship.  I just want to go out and have a good time and see what else comes up  with no strings attached 

I'm not into having a full blown relationship, I like being on my own.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

CallinAllAngels said:
			
		

> I'm single and looking, but not for a relationship.  I just want to go out and have a good time and see what else comes up  with no strings attached
> 
> I'm not into having a full blown relationship, I like being on my own.


Well, since you're only looking for a good time, hook up with Nit. She said she was even thinking about going lesbian. She'll only make you take the trash out.


----------



## sockgirl77

CallinAllAngels said:
			
		

> I'm single and looking, but not for a relationship.  I just want to go out and have a good time and see what else comes up  with no strings attached
> 
> I'm not into having a full blown relationship, I like being on my own.


Good lord. Hurry and upgrade to premo. Your inbox will soon be full.


----------



## fedex

CallinAllAngels said:
			
		

> I'm single and looking, but not for a relationship.  I just want to go out and have a good time and see what else comes up  with no strings attached
> 
> I'm not into having a full blown relationship, I like being on my own.




You must be a male


----------



## usagent

O.K. I'm back.Cotinue


----------



## CallinAllAngels

SoMDGirl42 said:
			
		

> Well, since you're only looking for a good time, hook up with Nit. She said she was even thinking about going lesbian. She'll only make you take the trash out.


----------



## CallinAllAngels

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Good lord. Hurry and upgrade to premo. Your inbox will soon be full.


----------



## chewy3384

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> is there any reasoning behind that though?


the reasoning is that a majority of people don't take marriage seriously. They look for an easy way out, or just can't remain faithful.


----------



## sockgirl77

CallinAllAngels said:
			
		

>


Are you chubby?


----------



## CallinAllAngels

fedex said:
			
		

> You must be a male



I am all female, thank you!


----------



## K_Jo

This thread looks interesting.  May I have a summary?


----------



## GWguy

CallinAllAngels said:
			
		

> I am all female, thank you!



big pause in the posts as everyone fills up her inbox.......


----------



## GWguy

K_Jo said:
			
		

> This thread looks interesting.  May I have a summary?



Start with post #182.....


----------



## sockgirl77

K_Jo said:
			
		

> This thread looks interesting.  May I have a summary?


Nitty thinks the world should be handed to her and that her husband should do everything for her while she whines and cheats on him.


----------



## usagent

GWguy said:
			
		

> big pause in the posts as everyone dreams of filling her box.......




fixed


----------



## smoothmarine187

K_Jo said:
			
		

> This thread looks interesting.  May I have a summary?



Nitwhit says that guys are basturds then everyone attacks Nitwhit.


----------



## GWguy

usagent said:
			
		

> fixed




  I KNEW someone would work with that.....


----------



## CallinAllAngels

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Nitty thinks the world should be handed to her and that her husband should do everything for her while she whines and cheats on him.



 And nothing is ever her fault, don't forget that.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

CallinAllAngels said:
			
		

> And nothing is ever her fault, don't forget that.


and............ get this:

She's deprived of SEX


----------



## sockgirl77

usagent said:
			
		

> fixed


Dude, she's advertising her box. Nobody's gonna have to dream about it. She's giving that shiat out.


----------



## lovinmaryland

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> If a man is kept happy  he'll appreciate his woman enough to take out the trash without being asked.


what about a woman being kept happy?  Do we need to be kept happy to cook clean and take care of the kids?  Or is that something we just do to please a man?

I see where Nit is coming from.... that was me a few years ago (except the flirting and possible affair part, not that I am accusing her of those things)  She sounds like she is not happy in her current situation/marriage and that is making her sweat the small stuff like taking out the trash and her man playing x-box.  She sounds like she is still pretty young and it may take her awhile to figure out what she really wants in life.  

We were all young and made mistakes.


----------



## usagent

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Dude, she's advertising her box. Nobody's gonna have to dream about it. She's giving that shiat out.





EEEEEWWWWWW!!!!! Hope I'm not last..................again.


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> what about a woman being kept happy?  Do we need to be kept happy to cook clean and take care of the kids?  Or is that something we just do to please a man?
> 
> I see where Nit is coming from.... that was me a few years ago (except the flirting and possible affair part, not that I am accusing her of those things)  She sounds like she is not happy in her current situation/marriage and that is making her sweat the small stuff like taking out the trash and her man playing x-box.  She sounds like she is still pretty young and it may take her awhile to figure out what she really wants in life.
> 
> We were all young and made mistakes.


Sweetie, do me a favor and read her posts. She's an unappreciative whining twit.


----------



## GWguy

lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> what about a woman being kept happy?  Do we need to be kept happy to cook clean and take care of the kids?  Or is that something we just do to please a man?
> 
> I see where Nit is coming from.... that was me a few years ago (except the flirting and possible affair part, not that I am accusing her of those things)  She sounds like she is not happy in her current situation/marriage and that is making her sweat the small stuff like taking out the trash and her man playing x-box.  She sounds like she is still pretty young and it may take her awhile to figure out what she really wants in life.
> 
> We were all young and made mistakes.




Once, I thought I was wrong, but I was mistaken.


----------



## lovinmaryland

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Sweetie, do me a favor and read her posts. She's an unappreciative whining twit.


Honey Bunch   I did.. and I feel sorry for her.  She is unhappy in her marriage and obviously can't find a way to fix things.


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> Honey Bunch   I did.. and I feel sorry for her.  She is unhappy in her marriage and obviously can't find a way to fix things.


Well, I do not feel sorry for her. The biatch has everything in life given to her and wants to biatch about her man not taking out the trash after he's been on deployment serving our country.


----------



## GWguy

lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> Honey Bunch   I did.. and I feel sorry for her.  She is unhappy in her marriage and obviously can't find a way to fix things.



Coming on here and belittling all men isn't a good way to start fixing things either.


----------



## lovinmaryland

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Well, I do not feel sorry for her. The biatch has everything in life given to her and wants to biatch about her man not taking out the trash after he's been on deployment serving our country.



I don't really think that is her major issue though... it is something deeper than that.

Does she not have friends?  I think her thread was started in the hopes of getting advice and help.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> I don't really think that is her major issue though... it is something deeper than that.
> 
> Does she not have friends?  I think her thread was started in the hopes of getting advice and help.


you must be an MPD of Nit's


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> I don't really think that is her major issue though... it is something deeper than that.
> 
> Does she not have friends?  I think her thread was started in the hopes of getting advice and help.


No, it was for pity.


----------



## lovinmaryland

SoMDGirl42 said:
			
		

> you must be an MPD of Nit's


 no not an mpd of hers


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> no not an mpd of hers


 She's real.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nit, let's do lunch.  I'm starting to like you.


----------



## warneckutz

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Nit, let's do lunch.  I'm starting to like you.


  I never get invited to lunch...


----------



## chewy3384

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Nit, let's do lunch.  I'm starting to like you.


I was waiting for it.....I knew someone would like her!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

warneckutz said:
			
		

> I never get invited to lunch...


Okay, ass breath...where would you like to go and when?


----------



## kwillia

warneckutz said:
			
		

> I never get invited to lunch...


There aren't too many places that serve grilled chicken with a side of egg whites and asparagus...:shrug:


----------



## smoothmarine187

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Nit, let's do lunch.  I'm starting to like you.



It's the lesbian thing isn't it!  Pixie is going to be jealous


----------



## warneckutz

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Okay, ass breath...where would you like to go and when?


CiP!  Bring Day though, he's a lot more fun and cooler to hang out with than you.


----------



## smoothmarine187

warneckutz said:
			
		

> CiP!  Bring Day though, he's a lot more fun and cooler to hang out with than you.


----------



## mainman

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

>


he's such a typical buttpirate....


----------



## warneckutz

mainman said:
			
		

> he's such a typical buttpirate....


  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!


----------



## sockgirl77

Dear Karma Giver,
Why would I be jealous of Nitty? I'm happy. She's miserable.
:shrug:,
Socki


----------



## smoothmarine187

mainman said:
			
		

> he's such a typical buttpirate....



Always after the buried treasure.


----------



## nitwhit3286

I have a good life. I never said I didn't. I mostly get the things I want when I want them...for the most part.  I am glad to still be alive, but relationship wise things are faltering thats all. That is no one elses fault but my own.  yes, I have friends and I talk to them often.  Every girl needs her lady friends.....cause without them, I don't know where I'd be....probably down at the bottom of the patuxent   ...ok bad joke.


----------



## nitwhit3286

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> It's the lesbian thing isn't it!  Pixie is going to be jealous




I love me some pixie.......


----------



## Roberta

gumbo said:
			
		

> Oh heaven for bid that you need to remind the hard workin man of his duties before he does them...*perhaps you should be a lesbian if thats all you have to gripe about*.




Do you REALLY think that relationships are any differnt for them???


----------



## nitwhit3286

Roberta said:
			
		

> Do you REALLY think that relationships are any differnt for them???




I am sure there are just as many difficulties in a lesbian relationship.  Think about how much more women that choose to be in those relationships have to endure.


----------



## Chain729

CallinAllAngels said:
			
		

> I'm single and looking, but not for a relationship.  I just want to go out and have a good time and see what else comes up  with no strings attached
> 
> I'm not into having a full blown relationship, I like being on my own.



H/B/K?


----------



## Chain729

You know after reading all this crap, ya'll have confirmed my beliefs about women:  

1.  Some are good, smart, and wise
2.  Some are stupid, foolish, b****y, and demanding
3.  Some are horny.

I'll take a combo of 1 & 3 please.


----------



## wkndbeacher

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> If a man is kept happy he'll appreciate his woman enough to take out the trash without being asked.





I agree and the guy has to do the same to keep his lady happy.


----------



## RoseRed

I take out my own damn trash.


----------



## Nickel

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> If a man is kept happy he'll appreciate his woman enough to take out the trash without being asked.


_Kept_ happy?  Whose responsibility is it to make sure you're happy?  Certainly not someone else's.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Chain729 said:
			
		

> You know after reading all this crap, ya'll have confirmed my beliefs about women:
> 
> 1.  Some are good, smart, and wise
> 2.  Some are stupid, foolish, b****y, and demanding
> 3.  Some are horny.
> 
> I'll take a combo of 1 & 3 please.


 Sounds like you are ordering at a drive thru. I'll take a number 69 combo please!


----------



## smoothmarine187

SoMDGirl42 said:
			
		

> Sounds like you are ordering at a drive thru. I'll take a number 69 combo please!



Uh Oh, Chain is going to be fired up now


----------



## Chain729

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Uh Oh, Chain is going to be fired up now




 

I LOVE the view from that angle.  You can see her butt,  , boobs, and have and watch her go to town all at once    Not much on   but I'll do it.   However, I'll gladly use a  on her while in that position admiring the view.


----------



## Radiant1

SoMDGirl42 said:
			
		

> Sounds like you are ordering at a drive thru. I'll take a number 69 combo please!



 

Even if he found his filling combo I think he'd still want to stuff himself with a bit of #2 for a quick dessert!


----------



## Dye Tied

Chain729 said:
			
		

> I LOVE the view from that angle.  You can see her butt,  , boobs, and have and watch her go to town all at once    Not much on   but I'll do it.   However, I'll gladly use a  on her while in that position admiring the view.



did you mean not much on???


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Chain729Not much on  :gossip: but I'll do it. [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> prolly why you're single


----------



## Chasey_Lane

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I take out my own damn trash.


Sometimes I take the trash out, but mostly the hubby does it.


----------



## Radiant1

Dye Tied said:
			
		

> did you mean not much on???





			
				SoMDGirl42 said:
			
		

> prolly why you're single


----------



## gumbo

MMDad said:
			
		

> Oh, and Gumbo wants to get into her pants. Of course, he wants to get into everyone's pants.


Are you calling me a Ho?


----------



## Dye Tied

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Sometimes I take the trash out, but mostly the hubby does it.



Don't you have a Day job to go to?


----------



## MMDad

gumbo said:
			
		

> Are you calling me a Ho?



No. Hos get paid. There is no chance you will ever get paid.


----------



## RoseRed

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Sometimes I take the trash out, but mostly the hubby does it.


My ex takes it out sometimes, if he happens to be there and I ask him nicely.


----------



## Chain729

Radiant1 said:
			
		

> Even if he found his filling combo I think he'd still want to stuff himself with a bit of #2 for a quick dessert!



I like my girls but I  my women.  

BTW, thanks for the faith in me keeping added drama out of my life.    Psychos make you feel like buggs-bunny dancing on the moon at night, but the next morning they start with the , the endless phone calls and the stalking making you


----------



## Chasey_Lane

RoseRed said:
			
		

> My ex takes it out sometimes, if he happens to be there and I ask him nicely.


Okay, can he pick up bug at my house next time?


----------



## RoseRed

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Okay, can he pick up bug at my house next time?


Sure thing!


----------



## Chain729

SoMDGirl42 said:
			
		

> Chain729 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much on  but I'll do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prolly why you're single
Click to expand...


I ditched the last one because she was nutty.  Not to mention, I like to reserve   for special occassions and to show gratitude/contenment for "things."  Beyond that, I probably shouldn't discuss it on the open boards...

BTW, define "single"


----------



## Chain729

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I take out my own damn trash.



  And I take care of my daughter and I clean and I cook and I take care of the pets and I work a full-time job and I fix stuff....  I don't want to hear it.


----------



## smoothmarine187

Chain729 said:
			
		

> And I take care of my daughter and I clean and I cook and I take care of the pets  and I work a full-time job and I fix stuff....  I don't want to hear it.



I doubt you consider that a chore    Maybe that's why you are single


----------



## Chasey_Lane

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Sure thing!


I have a cute pair of flip-flops and a halter top for bug.


----------



## smoothmarine187

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I have a cute pair of flip-flops and a halter top for bug.



 Is a bug kind of the same thing as a rat?


----------



## Radiant1

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I doubt you consider that a chore    Maybe that's why you are single


----------



## Chasey_Lane

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Is a bug kind of the same thing as a rat?


Yep.


----------



## gumbo

MMDad said:
			
		

> No. Hos get paid. There is no chance you will ever get paid.


Do queers like you count?


----------



## RoseRed

Chain729 said:
			
		

> And I take care of my daughter and I clean and I cook and I take care of the pets and I work a full-time job and I fix stuff....  I don't want to hear it.



I do all that, and then more.


----------



## RoseRed

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I have a cute pair of flip-flops and a halter top for bug.


Oooyay!  I dropped the coat at the cleaners yesterday.


----------



## Chain729

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I doubt you consider that a chore    Maybe that's why you are single




  It depends on the type of pet...


----------



## vraiblonde

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> I am sure there are just as many difficulties in a lesbian relationship. (


There almost HAVe to be less difficulties.  I've had female roommates and male roommates - the females win hands down in being easier to live with.  For example:

Me:  Hi Deb!  How was your day?
Deb:  Ack!  Worst day ever!  First this, then this and this and this.  Do we have any ice cream?

vs.

Me:  Hi honey!  How was your day?
Honey:  Fine.  (grumble grumble)
Me:  You sound like you're in a bad mood.
Honey:  I'm FINE!!!!! (then proceeds to be pissy to everyone in his vicinity)


----------



## LordStanley

Not to   , but is this whole thread about Juggy?


----------



## Chain729

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I do all that, and then more.



As another single parent and a guy that can't sit still, I hear ya.  That's where the "...." comes in.


----------



## RoseRed

Chain729 said:
			
		

> As another single parent and a guy that can't sit still, I hear ya.  That's where the "...." comes in.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Oooyay!  I dropped the coat at the cleaners yesterday.


Excellent!  I'm sure it had more than enough doggy AND kitty hair.


----------



## MMDad

gumbo said:
			
		

> Do queers like you count?



Of course I can count. 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20..........


----------



## gumbo

MMDad said:
			
		

> Of course I can count. 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20..........


So you count while painting your fingers and toes. :shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Excellent!  I'm sure it had more than enough doggy AND kitty hair.


    BTW... I found $50 in the pocket!


----------



## MMDad

gumbo said:
			
		

> So you count while painting your fingers and toes. :shrug:


  You used to be so much better at this stuff. This kinder, gentler Gumbo is kind of boring.

Let's go back to arguing about using mirrors. Never mind. That was boring, too.


----------



## nitwhit3286

Vrai.....it depends on the individual you live with, definitely.  Women are way better at communication than a man is.....


----------



## rack'm

LordStanley said:
			
		

> Not to   , but is this whole thread about Juggy?




Just another port in the storm, what's it really matter??


----------



## K_Jo

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> Women are way better at communication than a man is.....


I don't know about that.  I think men and women just communicate very differently.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

RoseRed said:
			
		

> BTW... I found $50 in the pocket!


----------



## rack'm

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I don't know about that.  I think men and women just communicate very differently.




Speaking of Jugs


----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I don't know about that.  I think men and women just communicate very differently.


 I communicate well.  Just ask me something.


----------



## Lugnut

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> Vrai.....it depends on the individual you live with, definitely.  Women are way better at communication than a man is.....




What?!  No way...

Man: What time is it?
Woman: Why? Do I look fat during the day time? Is that why your asking?!
Man: 

Woman: Do you like my shoes?
Man: No. They look uncomfortable
Woman: Are you saying my feet are fat?! Is THAT why you don't like my shoes?
Man:


----------



## RoseRed

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

>


----------



## nitwhit3286

Lugnut said:
			
		

> What?!  No way...
> 
> Man: What time is it?
> Woman: Why? Do I look fat during the day time? Is that why your asking?!
> Man:
> 
> Woman: Do you like my shoes?
> Man: No. They look uncomfortable
> Woman: Are you saying my feet are fat?! Is THAT why you don't like my shoes?
> Man:




Ok, that woman sounds like she is on some kind of medication because even to me that hardly made any sense.


----------



## K_Jo

rack'm said:
			
		

> Speaking of Jugs


----------



## K_Jo

Pete said:
			
		

> I communicate well.  Just ask me something.


Do you have an innie or an outie?


----------



## Dye Tied

Pete said:
			
		

> I communicate well.  Just ask me something.



How do you eat a cheeseburger?


----------



## Lugnut

Dye Tied said:
			
		

> How do you eat a cheeseburger?



With gusto!!!


----------



## BS Gal

Pete said:
			
		

> I communicate well.  Just ask me something.


Do you like square dancing?


----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Do you have an innie or an outie?


My navel is an innie.


----------



## Pete

Dye Tied said:
			
		

> How do you eat a cheeseburger?


In a circular fashion.


----------



## Pete

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Do you like square dancing?


I used to but it has been a long time since I have promenade left and do si doed.  I would have to say yes I did but do not know if I would still like it.


----------



## K_Jo

Pete said:
			
		

> My navel is an innie.


New question:

What are you thinking?


----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:
			
		

> New question:
> 
> What are you thinking?


What you are going to ask next.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Pete said:
			
		

> What you are going to ask next.


When was the last time you really cried, and what caused it?


----------



## BS Gal

Pete said:
			
		

> What you are going to ask next.


What would you do for a living if you could do anything you wanted?


----------



## K_Jo

Pete said:
			
		

> What you are going to ask next.


How many fingers am I holding up?


----------



## Pete

BS Gal said:
			
		

> What would you do for a living if you could do anything you wanted?


Rodeo clown


----------



## Pete

SoMDGirl42 said:
			
		

> When was the last time you really cried, and what caused it?


First I need "really cried" defined.  I welled up pretty good Last Saturday about 410 when my little dude took the field in his first football game.  I cannot remember the last time I actually sobbed.


----------



## Vince

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> Women are way better at communication than a man is.....


 Can't let this one slide by without


----------



## BS Gal

Pete said:
			
		

> Rodeo clown




What color are Catt's eyes?


----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:
			
		

> How many fingers am I holding up?


one


----------



## K_Jo

BS Gal said:
			
		

> What color are Catt's eyes?


Oooh, good one!


----------



## K_Jo

Pete said:
			
		

> one


What's for dinner?


----------



## Pete

BS Gal said:
			
		

> What color are Catt's eyes?


Hazel-brownish


----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:
			
		

> What's for dinner?


French bread pizza and left over chilli


----------



## BS Gal

What color are Otter's eyes?


----------



## K_Jo

Pete said:
			
		

> French bread pizza and left over chilli


How much do you weigh?


----------



## Pete

BS Gal said:
			
		

> What color are Otter's eyes?


Blue


----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:
			
		

> How much do you weigh?


221


----------



## K_Jo

Pete said:
			
		

> 221


Do you have moobs?


----------



## BS Gal

Boxers or briefs?


----------



## K_Jo

Stymied!


----------



## BS Gal

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Stymied!


----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Do you have moobs?


"A" cup


----------



## Pete

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Boxers or briefs?


hybrid


----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Stymied!


I was busy


----------



## BS Gal

Pete said:
			
		

> hybrid


You aren't communicating very well.  I don't understand that answer.


----------



## nitwhit3286

BS Gal said:
			
		

> You aren't communicating very well.  I don't understand that answer.




Pete's brain on OVERLOAD......cannot compute.....system overload...


----------



## K_Jo

Pete said:
			
		

> "A" cup


Can you reach the areola with your tongue?


----------



## K_Jo

Pete said:
			
		

> I was busy


Why are you so b!tchy?


----------



## Pete

BS Gal said:
			
		

> You aren't communicating very well. * I don't understand that answer.*


And here gentlemen we have the real cause of the "Male poor communication myth"


----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Can you reach the areola with your tongue?


No.


----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Why are you so b!tchy?


I am not b!tchy


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Pete said:
			
		

> And here gentlemen we have the real cause of the "Male poor communication myth"


I understood your answer.


----------



## Pete

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I understood your answer.


----------



## K_Jo

Pete said:
			
		

> I am not b!tchy


Gummy Bears or Sour Patch Kids?


----------



## jetmonkey

Pete said:
			
		

> one


Yeah, but _*which*_ one.


----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Gummy Bears or Sour Patch Kids?


Neither, gummi worms


----------



## BS Gal

Winter or Summer?


----------



## Pete

jetmonkey said:
			
		

> Yeah, but _*which*_ one.


We both know.


----------



## BS Gal

Pete said:
			
		

> Neither, gummi worms


Beach or mountains?


----------



## K_Jo

Pete said:
			
		

> Neither, gummi worms


Kinky.

Do you sleep nude?


----------



## Pete

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Winter or Summer?


Ale?


----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Kinky.
> 
> Do you sleep nude?


Nope


----------



## K_Jo

Pete said:
			
		

> Nope


Is there any Tampax in your house?


----------



## Pete

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Beach or mountains?


Bunny?

You are not communicating clearly enough.  you are not allowed to participate further. 

to the bus with you!


----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Is there any Tampax in your house?


Uh no.


----------



## BS Gal

Pete said:
			
		

> Bunny?
> 
> You are not communicating clearly enough.  you are not allowed to participate further.
> 
> to the bus with you!


----------



## K_Jo

Pete said:
			
		

> Uh no.


If you had to choose between never seeing otter again and never pleasuring yourself again, which would you choose and why?


----------



## RoseRed

K_Jo said:
			
		

> If you had to choose between never seeing otter again and never pleasuring yourself again, which would you choose and why?


----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:
			
		

> If you had to choose between never seeing otter again and never pleasuring yourself again, which would you choose and why?


Can I think about this one for a while?


----------



## K_Jo

Pete said:
			
		

> Can I think about this one for a while?


Nope.  I win!


----------



## BS Gal

K_Jo said:
			
		

> If you had to choose between never seeing otter again and never pleasuring yourself again, which would you choose and why?


----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Nope.  I win!


I have my answer already.  Besides there is no "winner" I am proving that men can communicate well.


----------



## K_Jo

Pete said:
			
		

> I have my answer already.  Besides there is no "winner" I am proving that men can communicate well.


So, what's your answer?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Pete said:
			
		

> I have my answer already.  Besides there is no "winner" I am proving that men can communicate well.


----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:
			
		

> So, what's your answer?


I would pick Otter.  he is such a great pal he would make sure I got pleasured.  Even if he had to put on rubber gloves and do it himself.


----------



## kwillia

Pete said:
			
		

> I would pick Otter.  he is such a great pal he would make sure I got pleasured.  Even if he had to put on rubber gloves and do it himself.


Pete has just jumped the shark.


----------



## Pete

kwillia said:
			
		

> Pete has just jumped the shark.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Pete said:
			
		

> I would pick Otter.  he is such a great pal he would make sure I got pleasured.  Even if he had to put on rubber gloves and do it himself.


----------



## cattitude

Pete said:
			
		

> I would pick Otter.  he is such a great pal he would make sure I got pleasured.  Even if he had to put on rubber gloves and do it himself.



What time would you like me to bring him over.


----------



## rack'm

kwillia said:
			
		

> Pete has just jumped the shark.




He jumped something


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> What time would you like me to bring him over.


Lookie Pete... you can get your jollies and your undies folded all in one evening.


----------



## K_Jo

Pete said:
			
		

> I would pick Otter.  he is such a great pal he would make sure I got pleasured.  Even if he had to put on rubber gloves and do it himself.


You're right.  You are a great communicator.


----------



## Pete

cattitude said:
			
		

> What time would you like me to bring him over.


He would probably make you do it.


----------



## mainman

rack'm said:
			
		

> He jumped something


----------



## vraiblonde

Pete said:
			
		

> I would pick Otter.  he is such a great pal he would make sure I got pleasured.  Even if he had to put on rubber gloves and do it himself.


Yeah right.  We all know he'd make Catt do it.


----------



## vraiblonde

Pete said:
			
		

> He would probably make you do it.


You beat me by SECONDS!!


----------



## Pete

Some men... 09-19-2007 03:34 PM You nasty bastard, I would not!  Now I need to go take a shower because I feel filthy just thinking about that. DIE! DIE! ~Otter


----------



## missperky




----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:
			
		

> You're right.  You are a great communicator.


I win!


----------



## K_Jo

Pete said:
			
		

> Some men... 09-19-2007 03:34 PM You nasty bastard, I would not!  Now I need to go take a shower because I feel filthy just thinking about that. DIE! DIE! ~Otter


----------



## K_Jo

Pete said:
			
		

> I win!


If you call *that* winning...


----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:
			
		

> If you call *that* winning...


You (a female) admitted openly that I (a male) am a great communicator.


----------



## K_Jo

Pete said:
			
		

> You (a female) admitted openly that I (a male) am a great communicator.


Ohhh.  Thank God.


----------



## Flirple

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> so lets do some numbers here...how many people do you know that are married and are still together?
> 
> 
> Ok, now how many people do you know who are seperated or divorced?


Half of Marriages end in Divorce

the other Half ends with death


----------



## nitwhit3286

Flirple said:
			
		

> Half of Marriages end in Divorce
> 
> the other Half ends with death




wow....thats comforting...


----------



## (((echo)))

well since i was bored, i spend the last 20 or so minuites reading this wonderfull piece of literature...
HOWEVER I do believe that a good percentage of brain cells have fallen to the wayside due to the fact that this tread is enough to make a man wanna gargle with gasoline and burp on a match.
WTF was i thinking


----------



## Roberta

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> There almost HAVe to be less difficulties.  I've had *female roommates and male roommates* - the females win hands down in being easier to live with.  For example:
> 
> Me:  Hi Deb!  How was your day?
> Deb:  Ack!  Worst day ever!  First this, then this and this and this.  Do we have any ice cream?
> 
> vs.
> 
> Me:  Hi honey!  How was your day?
> Honey:  Fine.  (grumble grumble)
> Me:  You sound like you're in a bad mood.
> Honey:  I'm FINE!!!!! (then proceeds to be pissy to everyone in his vicinity)



BIG DIFFERENCE  between being  roommates and in a relationship.


----------



## daisycreek

Pete said:
			
		

> I win!


Good Job!


----------



## vraiblonde

Roberta said:
			
		

> BIG DIFFERENCE  between being  roommates and in a relationship.


You know what?  You're right because I shared a house with my first (not the previously mentioned Deb) roommate's brother after she moved out and he needed a place to stay, and he was a peach to deal with and a nice replacement for his sister.

So maybe it's just guys you're married to that act like butts.  You'd think people would be nicer to someone they love, rather than someone they hardly know, but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## Vince

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> Some men are basturds...that is all.


Yes, we must be because the women keep telling us we are.


----------



## SamSpade

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> You know what? You're right because I shared a house with my first (not the previously mentioned Deb) roommate's brother after she moved out and he needed a place to stay, and he was a peach to deal with and a nice replacement for his sister.


 
I'm glad you clarified that - I can't tell you how many women have said they think men are easier to get along with as roommates or just friends. My wife said the same "as long as they're not messy". (I told her early on in our relationship that one of the reasons I was drawn to her was she did not - like so many women I'd dated previously - have mostly male friends. It had just been my experience that women who had few or no female friends had difficulty getting along with people). She said that female roomies often had all kinds of issues that men would never have, because they just don't care.

And they've all generally cited the same things you've said about men with whom you're involved, because there is a different level. I don't ask a male roomie "how was your day" because I don't care, and he doesn't feel like saying anything. I *will* say "it's Monday night and your Cowboys are gonna get stomped" and he'll just shrug.

I've never had a male roommate tell me how the utensils need to be lined in a drawer; how the blinds need to be level, and how high; which towel is used for what use; where the plates and cups go and how they have to be stacked - and so on. It does mean that they might leave a sandwich in the fridge until it spawns a civilization, but that's a nuisance I can deal with.


----------



## Chain729

SamSpade said:
			
		

> I'm glad you clarified that - I can't tell you how many women have said they think men are easier to get along with as roommates or just friends. My wife said the same "as long as they're not messy". (I told her early on in our relationship that one of the reasons I was drawn to her was she did not - like so many women I'd dated previously - have mostly male friends. It had just been my experience that women who had few or no female friends had difficulty getting along with people). She said that female roomies often had all kinds of issues that men would never have, because they just don't care.
> 
> And they've all generally cited the same things you've said about men with whom you're involved, because there is a different level. I don't ask a male roomie "how was your day" because I don't care, and he doesn't feel like saying anything. I *will* say "it's Monday night and your Cowboys are gonna get stomped" and he'll just shrug.
> 
> I've never had a male roommate tell me how the utensils need to be lined in a drawer; how the blinds need to be level, and how high; which towel is used for what use; where the plates and cups go and how they have to be stacked - and so on. It does mean that they might leave a sandwich in the fridge until it spawns a civilization, but that's a nuisance I can deal with.



You haven't had me as a roomie    Up until I lived with  I had to have everything a certain way.  My living quarters, aside from "office space" and the project bench (both always a mess) were immaculate.  Even the wash cloths in the closet were all folded identically and perfectly, and stacked perfectly lined up, with the folds all facing the exact same direction.  Finding dust was a cause to scrub down everything from ceiling to floor.  The only exception was the fridge; it had to be opened with caution since something might have evolved enough to eat you.

I did better with a female roomie


----------



## sockgirl77

I hate the way men squeeze toothpaste. Basturds.


----------



## GWguy

Is this thread STILL going on????  Geeze... let it die already.


----------



## nitwhit3286

GWguy said:
			
		

> Is this thread STILL going on????  Geeze... let it die already.





people hate my worthless threads so much they continue to post.  And that right there is beautiful.


----------



## sockgirl77

GWguy said:
			
		

> Is this thread STILL going on????  Geeze... let it die already.


Psst...you're not a lurker if you post.


----------



## Giddy up!

Flirple said:
			
		

> Half of Marriages end in Divorce
> 
> the other Half ends with death


----------



## sockgirl77

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> people hate my worthless threads so much they continue to post.  And that right there is beautiful.


You are as entertaining as Qurious.


----------



## Giddy up!

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I hate the way men squeeze toothpaste. Basturds.


Omg tff!!!!


----------



## GWguy

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Psst...you're not a lurker if you post.



True.... I WAS a lurker... gotta think of a new tag line.....


----------



## sockgirl77

Dear Karma Giver,
I do not know everything. I am often wrong.
,
Socki


----------



## nitwhit3286

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> You are as entertaining as Qurious.




why thank you.  I take that as a compliment.


----------



## vraiblonde

SamSpade said:
			
		

> I'm glad you clarified that - I can't tell you how many women have said they think men are easier to get along with as roommates or just friends.


Don't get me wrong - I got along with female roommates and friends just fine.  I do prefer them to male friends and roommates.   Deb and Kelli (my former roomies) were VERY easy to get along with, and they would tell you the same thing about me.


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong - I got along with female roommates and friends just fine.  I do prefer them to male friends and roommates.   Deb and Kelli (my former roomies) were VERY easy to get along with, and they would tell you the same thing about me.


I have mostly male friends but that is because I shoot pool. Or, I shot pool. I've always gotten along better with men. I'm not into the girlie things. However, I prefer no roommates. I have never done well in a roommate situation.


----------



## SamSpade

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I hate the way men squeeze toothpaste. Basturds.


 
I always grab the end, and run it tube-length-wise against the countertop to make it totally flat so it pushes all the toothpaste to the top. It's usually so flat, it never gets toothpaste back down there again. By the time I finish a tube, there's so little paste, you couldn't smear any out with your finger if you cut it open.


----------



## vraiblonde

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I'm not into the girlie things.


My friends and I do girlie things like drink beer.


----------



## sockgirl77

SamSpade said:
			
		

> I always grab the end, and run it tube-length-wise against the countertop to make it totally flat so it pushes all the toothpaste to the top. It's usually so flat, it never gets toothpaste back down there again. By the time I finish a tube, there's so little paste, you couldn't smear any out with your finger if you cut it open.




I have my own tube. We do not and will not ever share a tube. It drives him nuts when I fix his. But, it gets to the point that it just stares at me and begs me to fix it. cd:


----------



## lovinmaryland

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I have my own tube. We do not and will not ever share a tube. It drives him nuts when I fix his. But, it gets to the point that it just stares at me and begs me to fix it. cd:


you can fix that problem real easy

don't buy the tube kind


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> you can fix that problem real easy
> 
> don't buy the tube kind


Do they make it in Vanilla Mint? That's the only kind he likes now? Screw it. I'd rather him just have his own on his sink. Sharing a sink is a nightmare. I cannot deal with shaving messes and soap residue.


----------



## Pete

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Do they make it in Vanilla Mint? That's the only kind he likes now? Screw it. I'd rather him just have his own on his sink. Sharing a sink is a nightmare. I cannot deal with shaving messes and soap residue.


So clean it. :shrug:


----------



## sockgirl77

Pete said:
			
		

> So clean it. :shrug:


I do. Just not every damn day. I do bathrooms on Sundays during nap time.


----------



## cattitude

lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> you can fix that problem real easy
> 
> don't buy the tube kind





Been buying that for a few months now.


----------



## nitwhit3286

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Do they make it in Vanilla Mint? That's the only kind he likes now? Screw it. I'd rather him just have his own on his sink. Sharing a sink is a nightmare. I cannot deal with shaving messes and soap residue.




I second that. Little beard hairs around the sink gross me out...that and leftover toothpaste in the bottom of the sink.


----------



## (((echo)))

i sometimes shave in the shower and leave lil sort n curly's in the drain


----------



## chewy3384

I love the seamless transition from bastard men, to toothpaste and now to echo's short and curly's.........just awesome!


----------



## sockgirl77

nitwhit3286 said:


> could be.  I don't consider myself a #####.  I am a very caring, *honest* person.  At least that is what I believe I am.


----------



## Radiant1

Wth Socki. I had to read to page 30 before I figured out why this tread popped up in my User CP.


----------



## sockgirl77

Radiant1 said:


> Wth Socki. I had to read to page 30 before I figured out why this tread popped up in my User CP.



Sorry.


----------



## Bann

I started at the end & read back a couple of pages - can't read the whole thing.  

What's up with all the old threads popping back up lately?


----------



## Bay_Kat

Bann said:


> I started at the end & read back a couple of pages - can't read the whole thing.
> 
> What's up with all the old threads popping back up lately?



Socki is bored.


----------



## Radiant1

Bay_Kat said:


> Socki is bored.


----------



## unlisted

I thought NitWhit and her anal warts were back!


----------



## warneckutz

unlisted said:


> I thought NitWhit and her anal warts were back!


----------



## unlisted

warneckutz said:


>


 I still remember the first time you had sex with Nitwhit, her husband and Juggy.  All 3 of your were in wheelchairs after Juggy snuck up behind you.


----------



## sockgirl77

unlisted said:


> I still remember the first time you had sex with Nitwhit, her husband and Juggy.  All 3 of your were in wheelchairs after Juggy snuck up behind you.



Was your Grandpa involved somehow?


----------

